# Antec Basiq VP350P 350 W



## crmaris (Sep 27, 2011)

Strictly power is Antec's primary slogan for the new members of their Basiq PSU series, the VPx50P units. As it seems only three things were the main concerns during the design/manufacturing of these PSUs: quality, performance and high price/performance ratio.

*Show full review*


----------



## mtosev (Oct 11, 2011)

Great value PSU.
The only negative thing I can say about Antec is that I still remember a friends Antec PSU exploding with a fireworks display 5 years ago.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 11, 2011)

By TPU standards i disagree with the final score,<8.5 is usually saved for worse products then this one. the way u described it i think it deserve more, like the high 8.Xs


----------



## Simon (Oct 16, 2011)

Just read the review and registered on the forum. I am thinking of buying this after i managed to fry my old PSU. What are the values of the Taicon and Ltec capacitors and what voltages are they used for. Would you recommend I replace them with some higher quality Panasonic FMs that i have spare?

I noticed in the image where you show the AS393D voltage comparator there's also a potentiometer labled VR551. What is this for? Also holes to solder in an LED.


----------



## crmaris (Oct 16, 2011)

In general I follow the simple rule that you don't mess with something that works ok. As for the values and voltages of the caps I didn't note them down. Usually +12V filtering caps, the ones that are of most interested, are rated at 16V. 

Following also the aforementioned rule I didn't mess with the potentiometer you mention.


----------

